# Eure Meinung zu Metalcore oder Core im Allgemeinen



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2009)

*Hallo Freunde der Lauten Musik...*

Das will ich an sich mal schon länger wissen was ihr von Metalcore, Deadcore und denn ganzen andre Core Richtungen halte.

Ich Persönlich höre Metal,DeadCore und EmoCore sehr oft und sehr gern.
Einer meiner Lieblings Bands ist zB. As I Lay Dying, Parkway Drive,... .

Was ich an der Musik halt so besonders mag ist das sie nicht nur Harte Pars hat sonder auch "Weiche" Parts wo normal gesungen wird. Und gleich danach weiter "Geschreit" wird. Und die Texte finde ich auch mehr als Gelungen.
Da sie meisten von Leben, Ziele, Fehler und Beziehungen.

Nun möchte ich gern Eure Meinung gern hören...
*
Ihr noch eine Paar Band und Videos dazu:*

*As I Lay Dying - Through Struggle*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BhYT-7bzHis&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BhYT-7bzHis&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>
*
Parkway Drive - Boneyards *

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tptChkpxMoQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tptChkpxMoQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>

Ihr mal eine der DeadCore Bands die ich so höre:
*
Suicide Silence - Bludgeoned*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZJJrIQsCTcQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZJJrIQsCTcQ&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>
*
Bring Me The Horizon - Pray for Plagues*
(muss dazu sagen das Album was jetzt draußen ist viel viel Weicher
das ist ein Song als vorigen Album)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AWggPLXeOkU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AWggPLXeOkU&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Dezember 2009)

Jedem sein Geschmack. Meiner ist es nicht. 

Ebenso wie Black Metal finde ich es nervig, wenn man den Gesang nicht richtig hört oder wie im BM völlig übertrieben gegrunzt wird. 

Sehr enttäuscht war ich zB von Bleeding Through. Live eine Katastrophe: der "Sänger" konnte nicht singen, der Schlagzeuger fand den Takt nicht, und der Rest der Band war so lala...Gott sei Dank waren die nur Vorgruppe von In Flames 

Meine Hauptrichtung ist: Melodic-Death-Metal, Heavy Metal, Death Metal, Industrial, Synphonic Metal. 
Als Beispiele: Metallica, In Flames, Children of Bodom, Soulfly, Sepultura, Rammstein, Dream Theater, Onkelz, Samsas Traum, Dark Tranqulillity, Slipknot...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Jedem sein Geschmack. Meiner ist es nicht.
> 
> Ebenso wie Black Metal finde ich es nervig, wenn man den Gesang nicht richtig hört oder wie im BM völlig übertrieben gegrunzt wird.
> 
> ...



Melodic-Death-Metal und Death Metal höre ich auch, auch wenn nicht so viel.

In Flames finde ich Persönlich auch sehr Geil, Samsas Traum hat ein paar coole sachen. Onkelz sage ich nix da...ich keine lust wieder auf eine Diskussion habe !


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich höre so etwas überhaupt nicht. Das ist halt eine persönliche Ausrichtung in Sachen Musik die dir halt gefällt, also alles Supi für dich und die Menschen die sich diese Musikrichtung zu Gemüte führen. 
Ich bin eher in Richtung Psy- und Goa-Trance unterwegs, aber auch dem Wave und Electro nicht abgeneigt, somit bestimmt nicht auf deiner Welle.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2009)

Also Darkwave is oki aber sonst Techno is nix für mich....villt mal Industrial aber sonst eher nicht !


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Dezember 2009)

Jo, habs mir doch gedacht, da ich schon viele Metal-Freaks auf Gothik-Festivals gesehen habe. 
Warum auch nicht, sind sich doch beide Musikrichtungen ähnlich.


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Dezember 2009)

wenn solche mukke... dann maximal Killswitch Engage ^^

zb mit life to lifeless

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeEyaAOh4Pg

oder auch lamb of god is ganz gut... 

aber sonst fahr ich eher auf der Maiden schiene mit


----------



## Opheliac (10. Dezember 2009)

Zum Entspannen ist Deathcore absolut Top. Und wenn dann noch Pig Squeals dabei sind gleich umso besser.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17589IxRrfc

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KUjYKMW7Plk


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Dezember 2009)

hab mir grad den rest noch angehört...

as i lay dying is cool...
der rest geht leider gar nicht :/ ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2009)

As I Lay Dying ist echt super die Arbeiten auch an einen Neuen Album so viel ich weiß.
Das wird auch zeit da das letzte album aus dem Jahre 2007 ist und ich endlich mal was neues von denn Hören will.

Naja der rest ist wie ich finde auch Geil aber ist ja ansichts sache.
Was ich bei BMTH schade finde das die jetzt echt zu weich sind.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/j4XVbfDb-NI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/j4XVbfDb-NI&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y9jPKGdytlA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Y9jPKGdytlA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>

Muss aber sagen der der song ihr echt einer ihre besten ist.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-TNckXgfYhA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-TNckXgfYhA&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Dezember 2009)

wenn ichs hart will hör ich neue deutsche härte


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2009)

Also Caliban und haven shall burn 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uX8SxXFo85o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uX8SxXFo85o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rbCb1I5MsqY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rbCb1I5MsqY&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Dezember 2009)

Grundsätzlich hab ich nichts gegen Core Musik. 
Das meiste is aber mittlerweile 0815 Müll , weils halt ziemlich populär ist zurzeit. Heißt jeder versucht sich dran weils ja "in" is. Ob die Musik gut is ist was anderes.
Klar gibt es klasse Metalcore und Deathcore-Bands, das steht außer Frage.
Ich möcht etz hier aber eig. nicht drüber diskutieren was ich toll finde und was nicht.

Zum Schluss bleibt mir nur zu sagen, dass jeder das hören soll was er will.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2009)

DarkMessjah29

Du hast schon recht !

Daher höre ich auch eher Bands die es schon länger gib sie As I Lay Dying.
Die gib es schon seit 2001 und ich weiß es gibt band die gib es schon seir 1970 oder noch eher.D


Aber denn größten voreilt denn Metacore ha man geil dazu moshen !!
Siehe video 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EoHnu8960qk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EoHnu8960qk&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## bingo88 (10. Dezember 2009)

[x] Metalcore!!!!
Heaven Shall Burn


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Dezember 2009)

Heaven Shall Burn hat gute Texte ! 
Nur leider spricht mich der Gesang gar nicht an


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2009)

Heaven Shall Burn habe ich mir gerade ein paar Live Videos an geguckt und muss sagen die sind echt der hammer. Höre die ja selber recht gern.

Was ich aber noch besser sind das die einfach Derp gegen rechst sind !

Ihr man eine Band die ich live schon gesehen habe aber keine sau kennt.
Die kommen bei mir aus der Region und sind live besser als auf genommen.

http://www.myspace.com/crimson_lp

Ich weiß is meine MySpace seite aber da habe ich die halt mal drin!


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Dezember 2009)

Die betätigen sich da halt Aktiv was das angeht.
Heißt ja nicht, dass die anderen nicht auch gg Rechtsradikalismus sind 

€: Spricht mich etz ned unbedingt an


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Dezember 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Die gib es schon seit 2001 und ich weiß es gibt band die gib es schon seir 1970 oder noch eher.D
> 
> 
> Aber denn größten voreilt denn Metacore ha man geil dazu moshen !!
> Siehe video




ich bitte um erklärung... dein geschreibsel is sehr unleserlich 

nix für ungut.. aber punkte und kommas helfen


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub er meint: Der größte Vorteil von Metalcore is , dass man dazu geil moshen kann


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Dezember 2009)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Ich glaub er meint: Der größte Vorteil von Metalcore is , dass man dazu geil moshen kann



xD was ?? moshen <---


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Dezember 2009)

Sieht man hier z.B 

Gorilla etc 

Machen viele auf den entsprechenden Konzerten


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Dezember 2009)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Sieht man hier z.B
> 
> Gorilla etc
> 
> Machen viele auf den entsprechenden Konzerten




achso also sprich moshen heißt doof in der luft rumschlagen


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Dezember 2009)

Das machen die Bit*****


----------



## Katamaranoid (10. Dezember 2009)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Das machen die Bit*****




was soll das heißen? Drogen


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Dezember 2009)

Sorry, aber Moshpits finde ich ist das hirnloseste was jemals im Metal Genre "erfunden" wurde. 

Wenn ich auf ein Konzert gehe, dann will ich mir die Musik anhören, evtl headbangen, aber hab keine Lust das einige Möchtegern-Bruce-Lee's ihre Agressionen ausleben. 

Wahrscheinlich höre ich auch deshalb kein Metalcore ^^ 

Mittlerweile geht es eh bei mir in die Richtung Gothic, Gothrock, EBM, NDH, Industrial, Noise...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (10. Dezember 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> was soll das heißen? Drogen



Keineswegs.
Ich mag moshen btw nicht. Genauso wie Headbangen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (10. Dezember 2009)

> Ich mag moshen btw nicht. Genauso wie Headbangen



Man kann aber auch Beides Machen !


----------



## Two-Face (10. Dezember 2009)

[X]_Man Kann es anhören_


----------



## ShrinkField (11. Dezember 2009)

ebenfalls [x] Man kann es hören


steh so mehr auf Six feet Under und die Sachen


----------



## ole88 (11. Dezember 2009)

heaven shall, as i, atreyu etc sind verdammt gut, moshpits haben was für sich aber manche dneken echt sie sind bruce lee oder weiß der geier und das kotzt einfach nur an, in flames is auch net schlecht allerdings wandeln die auf verschiedenen pfaden


----------



## michael7738 (11. Dezember 2009)

Metalcore... Och joa warum nicht?  Meistens läuft bei mir zwar eher die (Melodic) Death Metal Richtung, aber ab und zu tut so eine Stunde Metalcore auch ganz gut.

Heaven Shall Burn und Killswitch Engage hab ich am Montag noch als Vorbands von In Flames gesehen. Gut rocken können die Jungs, das muss man ihnen lassen. Hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich HSB und KSE so gut wie gar nicht kannte.
Zum Thema moshen und headbangen: Headbangen tu ich bei so Konzerten sehr gerne, mit Moshpits hab ich auch keine Probleme. Liegt wohl auch daran das 90% der Leute im Moshpit eher pogen anstatt die Fäuste fliegen zu lassen.


----------



## .Mac (11. Dezember 2009)

Metalcore <3. 
Wobei mir Parkway Drive selbst nach 2 Jahren immer noch am besten gefällt, da kann man sich einen Song nach dem anderen reinziehen und es wird nie langweilig, total geile Riffs.

Btw. bei mir läuft auch oft Neaera, Misery Signals, Machinemade God und I killed the prom queen. Nur moshen muss nicht immer sein, manchmal ganz in Ordnung, aber wenn dann Leute reinrennen die plötzlich so tuhen als wenn man im Boxring ist wird es mir dann auch zu viel.

War vor 2 Monaten noch auf dem It Dies Today Konzert, das war recht geil, btw. wäre ziemlich krass wenn Parkway Drive mal in DE spielen würde. 
Mein Bruder (Musikgeschmack liegt in der Fam.) war in 2007 mal auf einem Konzert von denen, meinte die sind Live echt gut.

Edit: Hier mal Misery Signals 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zw9C9wstUVc

Und I Killled the Prom Queen
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyMx_9lSD8g

Edit2: Eine recht geile band ist auch My Elegy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQqUYbTyeUE


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (11. Dezember 2009)

Misery Signals - Genial 

Besonders - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1FJDdgN_HTk


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. Dezember 2009)

I Killed The Prom Queen klingen echt gut!

Einer der Song die bei mir Rauf und runter laufen ist gerade.

Parkway Drive - Romance Is Dead

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/DScZ42PPIyo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/DScZ42PPIyo&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe gerade mal so rum gekuckt und gesehen das Caliban bei mir in der Nähne spielt.
Und ich weiß was ich nexte Jahr als Karte kaufen werde!
CHEMNITZ - Caliban - Tickets

Ihr alle die Caliban net kennen...^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uX8SxXFo85o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uX8SxXFo85o&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="640" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/NP-tx1ufR8Q&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/NP-tx1ufR8Q&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="505"></embed></object>


----------



## ole88 (13. Dezember 2009)

is net schlecht die band


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Dezember 2009)

[X]Man Kann es anhören 
Nicht ganz mein Fall, aber ok.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Dezember 2009)

Was ich mich freun würde wenn auch einer aus Dem PCGH lager mit kommen würde.
Und wir Gemeinsamen das Haus zu Rocken Bringen.

ALSO MELDE EUCH MAL BEI MIR WENN IHR IN DER NÄHNE VON CHEMNITZ WOHNT UND GERN MIT GEHEN WÜRDE.


----------



## alm0st (19. Dezember 2009)

Core ist geil, auch wenn überall deswegen gehated wird. Find solche Diskussionen so oder so total bescheuert, allein schon das ganze geflame von wegen was true ist und was nicht. Metal ist eben extrem Multikulturell und die logische Folge ist eben, dass man immer mindestens 1 Gruppe hat, der sowas nicht gefällt. Deshalb geb ich keine Deut drauf, was jemand anders davon hält.

Achja, einer der besten Core Songs überhaupt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="580" height="360"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/x7k7EcUMi3I&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/x7k7EcUMi3I&hl=de_DE&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="580" height="360"></embed></object>


----------



## Väinämöinen (19. Dezember 2009)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Core ist geil, auch wenn überall deswegen gehated wird. Find solche Diskussionen so oder so total bescheuert, allein schon das ganze geflame von wegen was true ist und was nicht. Metal ist eben extrem Multikulturell und die logische Folge ist eben, dass man immer mindestens 1 Gruppe hat, der sowas nicht gefällt. Deshalb geb ich keine Deut drauf, was jemand anders davon hält.


Trotzdem hilft es nichts abzustreiten, dass sowohl Grindcore als auch Metalcore mindestens genauso starke Hardcore-Einflüsse haben und das ganze somit eher nur halber Metal ist 
Und wenn Metaller eins sind, dann ist das konservativ, jedenfalls was Metal angeht.


----------



## taks (20. Dezember 2009)

Höre zwar weniger Metal-Core dafür andere Arten, wobei man das eh immer schwer einordnen kann.


From Autumn To Ashes - The After Dinner Payback


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlPKeYCcV-8



36 Crazyfists - The All Night Lights


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H731SduB9E



Blood Has Been Shed - Metamorph


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amO9EHvu6gE



Cancer Bats - Pneumonia Hawk


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba4NiGoYjFw



From Ashes Rise - Reaction


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rImYK4fuzzo



uvm.


----------



## rabit (20. Dezember 2009)

nicht mein fall


----------



## netheral (23. Dezember 2009)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Und wenn Metaller eins sind, dann ist das konservativ, jedenfalls was Metal angeht.


Nicht alle. 
Naja... im Grunde bin ich ein Metaller, bin in der hinsicht jedoch vorurteilsfrei, habe gerne frischen Wind im Genre und bin wohl deshalb einfach nur untrve. 

_ (Ich kenne wirklich Leute, die son gehacksele wie Slayer hören, obwohl sie es nicht mögen, nur um trve zu sein. Nix gegen solche Bands, aber ich kenne eine andere Band, die gehyped wird, obwohl ihre Musik etwa gleich gut wie die von Slayer ist (imho). Die Initialien lauten TH. )_

Ums mal so zu sagen: Ich finde die Leute mit ihrer "true und nicht true" Einstellung leicht untrue. 

Und was das Anfeinden angeht: Irgendwelche Leute gibts doch immer. Hast du lange Haare und trägst ein Bandshirt, bist du Satanist.
Trägst du dazu noch z.B. ein Shirt von Amon Amarth, bist du dazu noch ein Nazi.
Und sobald du dazu schwarze Haare hast, bist du ein Grufti, der Kinder quält.
Kaum hörst du Hip-Hop, bist du ein asozialer Macho, der Wände beschmiert.
Bei Elektro hast du eh einen Schlag weg. Wer hört denn sowas?
Tja und die Emos, die Ritzen sich doch eh alle und weinen sich jeden Abend in den Schlaf.
Ok, zu Tokio Hotel schreibe ich nichts, da habe ich selbst so meine Vorurteile, ich bin eben auch nur ein Mensch. :p

Das ist wohl unsere hochinteligente Gesellschaft. Lauter Vorurteile, wo du auch immer hinguckst... Es nervt irgendwann...


----------



## Shi (23. Dezember 2009)

Finde es *******, ich hör lieber (Oldschool)-Thrash-, Death- oder Heavy Metal, und Grind
Slayer ist übrigens meine Lieblingsband. Das ist noch Metal.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. Dezember 2009)

Shi schrieb:


> Finde es *******... Grind



Grind hat ja auch gar nix mit der ******* zu tun.


----------



## XSilence (24. März 2010)

metalcore is wundervoll ♥
bestes beispiel dafür is meiner ansicht nach Alexisonfire(sind jedoch was etwas anderes als metalcore aber trotzdem geil und ähnlich^^ ;D)


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. August 2010)

Was ich seit letzten für mich entdenkt habe ist Hardcore finde das Kling einfach mal Hammer mässig und es ist auch eine Musik die was aus sagt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qy-ks58vpt0



MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Moshpits finde ich ist das  hirnloseste was jemals im Metal Genre "erfunden" wurde.
> 
> Wenn ich auf ein Konzert gehe, dann will ich mir die Musik anhören, evtl  headbangen, aber hab keine Lust das einige Möchtegern-Bruce-Lee's ihre  Agressionen ausleben.



Das kann ich mal net so Stehen lassen^^

Moshen ist einfach mal echt geil da man da echt alles was einen Nervt oder ärgert raus lassen kann. Moshe selbst zu hause wenn mir was auf sack geht. Das wird Parkway Drive rein gehauen und los gehst. Auf Konztern hast du teil weiße recht. Finde es nur sinnlos wenn die nur durch die mass sich hauen. Wenn jeder sein Stück zu  moshen hat is das oki ! Aber sich sinnlos auf die Fresse zu hauen ist auch nicht meins.

Mit Moshen lässt sich auch Geld verdienen xD
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xLLrg8dLAE


----------



## Lartens (19. August 2010)

Ich glaube ich bin zu alt für diese Welt.

Ich stehe auf Iron Maiden und Manowar.

Ich finde diese ganzen Core Bands aus dem Thread irgendwie grausam 

Gibts irgendwo eine Erklärung zu dme ganzen Corr Krams? Bin zu faul zu  suchen?


----------



## ShiZon (19. August 2010)

Moshen hat doch nichts mit Metal gemeinsam, kommt das in etwa vom Nu Metal? Da bin ich doch lieber der klassische Headbanger die Nummer muß mich schon packen bevor der Kopf fliegt, in sachen Metal/Rock etc. schlag ich auch schon einmal etwas sanftere Töne an und greif dann zu z.B. Paramore -  Misery Business oder was ich auch immer noch gerne höre sind Die Happy, Metalcore ist auch nicht so mein Ding, ich mag nicht das laute in das Micro grunzende Liedgeqiuerle, wo man nichts vom Text versteht, ich höre fast alle Richtungen aus dem Metalbereich sogar Evanescene, wenn ich mal ganz schlecht drauf, also kurz vor'm platzen , dann kann es schon einmal passieren das ich Eisregen auflege.
Von der Band Brett Pit nicht der Schauspieler Brad Pitt, gefällt mir auch nur Inept und die Nummer hat schon ein paar Jährchen auf dem Buckel, generell kann ich mit dem neueren Metal nicht viel anfangen da vieles irgendwie gleich klingt und ach ja Onkelz höre ich auch sehr gern.

Gothrock gefällt mir teilweise auch, mich muß der musikalische Eindruck einer Gruppe schon zusagen und nicht unbedingt die Richtung, damit ich mich mit deren Musik identifizieren kann, naja außer Rechtsrock und alles was mit dem Rotz sonst noch zusammen hängt, den kann sich das verfluchte braune Pack sonst wohin stecken.


----------



## Mökkurkalfi_:D (19. August 2010)

Für Trendemos sicherlich ganz toll, Ich find's jedoch einfach nur bescheiden. Und das Schlimmste daran sind dann die schon genannten Trendemos, die behaupten, dass Metal beschissen, oder, noch schlimmer, dass XXX-Core Metal wäre, aiaiai. 
Ich höre lieber richtige Musik.


----------



## Necrobutcher (19. August 2010)

Guten alten Hardcore - Ja, aber den ganzen neuen Rotz genauso wie die Affen die jenen Rotz hören braucht kein Mensch!

Black Flag, Minor Thread, Agnostic Front...


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (19. August 2010)

Black Flag - rawr


----------



## Friction (20. August 2010)

Früher hab ich sowas auch gehört... eigtl ausschließlich.

Seit 3 Jahren bin ich aber stark auf Drum 'n' Bass, Dubstep, Liquid und Jungle hängengeblieben. Die Raves sind einfach hammer auf Partys und die Musikrichtung ist so dehnbar und vielseitig, dass für jeden was dabei ist - da eben harte drums sowie electro und gesang enthalten ist oder sein kann.

hier mal ein Beispiel, wo ich letztens mal war.. war ziemlich fett:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TukDX_HuFXA

Friction


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. August 2010)

Friction schrieb:


> Früher hab ich sowas auch gehört... eigtl ausschließlich.
> 
> Seit 3 Jahren bin ich aber stark auf Drum 'n' Bass, Dubstep, Liquid und Jungle hängengeblieben. Die Raves sind einfach hammer auf Partys und die Musikrichtung ist so dehnbar und vielseitig, dass für jeden was dabei ist - da eben harte drums sowie electro und gesang enthalten ist oder sein kann.
> 
> ...



Sry das ist einfach nur Main müll...



Necrobutcher schrieb:


> Guten alten Hardcore - Ja, aber den ganzen  neuen Rotz genauso wie die Affen die jenen Rotz hören braucht kein  Mensch!
> 
> Black Flag, Minor Thread, Agnostic Front...



Hardcore ist auch was feines kann ich mich auch damit anfreunden.
Da aber eher das New School Zeug.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. August 2010)

und das was du hörst ist kein mainstream?


----------



## Friction (24. August 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Sry das ist einfach nur Main müll...



Was ist daran mainstream? Wenn man bei sowas mitreden will, sollte man beide Fronten kennen und ich wette du weigerst dich je was anderes zu hören


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (24. August 2010)

Friction schrieb:


> Was ist daran mainstream? Wenn man bei sowas mitreden will, sollte man beide Fronten kennen und ich wette du weigerst dich je was anderes zu hören





*Hating entire genres of music is pretty much a sure sign that you're...*


----------



## Tenshou (11. Februar 2011)

Ich höre fast alles. Außer das was im Radio läuft.
Bin aktiver Hörer von Metal, Heavy-/Melodic Death Metal. Dann noch Hardcore, Hardstyle, Trance. 
Metalcore höre ich auch sehr gerne.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Februar 2011)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Sry das ist einfach nur Main müll...



Sry, aber das was du hier immer postest ist Emo Musik, da vergeht mir hören und sehen.  Wie kann man nur so krankes Zeug hören, echt.


----------



## iceman650 (14. Februar 2011)

@mixxed: /Sign...

Jetz mal ohne Scherz, das ist in meinen Augen keine Musik, das ist hirnloses Gekloppe und Geschruppe. Dazu mal Wikipedia: 





			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Aus der zeitlichen Folge der Töne und Geräusche von verschieden langer Dauer entstehen Rhythmen. Aus dem Zusammenklang mehrerer Töne von jeweils anderer Tonhöhe erwächst Mehrstimmigkeit, aus den Beziehungen der Töne untereinander entsteht Harmonik.


Nur Sorry, ich kann hier beim besten Willen oft keinerlei Mehrstimmigkeit und Harmonie erkennen 
Außerdem macht mich der Mist aggressiv 


Mfg, ice


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Februar 2011)

Ist mir zu viel Gebrüll dabei, sry


----------



## RapToX (16. Februar 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> @mixxed: /Sign...
> 
> Jetz mal ohne Scherz, das ist in meinen Augen keine Musik, das ist hirnloses Gekloppe und Geschruppe. Dazu mal Wikipedia:
> Nur Sorry, ich kann hier beim besten Willen oft keinerlei Mehrstimmigkeit und Harmonie erkennen
> ...


tja, wenn man sowas als aussenstehender hört, mag das vielleicht so  sein. aber ihr solltet auch bedenken, dass man sowas nicht auf anhieb mögen kann. da steckt meist eine längere musikalische entwicklungsphase dahinter, bis man ein gehör für diese musik entwickelt hat. dort steckt übrigens mehr harmonie drin, als ihr denkt. nur ist sie für die meisten leute auf anhieb nicht ersichtlich 
das dieser "mist" aggressiv machen kann(!), finde ich sogar positiv. ich lasse lieber meinen frust bei solcher musik raus, anstatt ihn an meinen mitmenschen auszulassen.

und mal ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mir so electro zeug von manchen hier so  anhöre denke ich das gleiche. von musik sehe ich dort keine spur. für mich ist das ganze seelenlose musik, ohne jegliche emotionen. da frag ich mich dann auch, wie man auf so krankes zeug abfahren kann. also hört mal auf von kranker musik zu reden, wenn ihr selbst kranke musik hört


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Februar 2011)

Ich könnte mir anstelle dieser Emo-Musik auch ne Motorsäge oder 'n altes Mofa anhören, ist genau das selbe, beides Müll. 

Dass sie aggressiv macht nervt einfach nur. Ich höre Musik um zu chillen, um die Musik zu genießen, und nicht um dabei wütend zu werden.


----------



## iceman650 (16. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir anstelle dieser Emo-Musik auch ne Motorsäge oder 'n altes Mofa anhören, ist genau das selbe, beides Müll.


PWND 
You've got them^^

Mfg, ice


----------



## pibels94 (16. Februar 2011)

jedem das seine  metal ok, aber manche sachen sind mir dann doch zu "krass"


----------



## RapToX (16. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir anstelle dieser Emo-Musik auch ne Motorsäge oder 'n altes Mofa anhören, ist genau das selbe, beides Müll.
> 
> Dass sie aggressiv macht nervt einfach nur. Ich höre Musik um zu chillen, um die Musik zu genießen, und nicht um dabei wütend zu werden.


das ist zwar nicht alles emo musik, aber egal... vielleicht solltest du dir mal einige songtexte (ja, es gibt richtige texte!!!) durchlesen, um das zu kapieren


----------



## mixxed_up (16. Februar 2011)

Das ist mir im Prinzip egal, was in solchen Texten steckt! Liebliche Texte kann man nicht mit diesem Gekloppe kombinieren, das ist ein Widerspruch in sich. 

Wenn sich sogar die Stimmen der, ähem, "_Sänger_" anhören, wie die eines rauen Bergarbeiters, dann tun die einem schon fast Leid.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (25. Februar 2011)

Ich kann damit irgendwie auch nichts anfangen. An für sich mag ich "harte Musik" die Typen können meinetwegen so brutal spielen wie sie wollen, aber der Gesang muss noch halbwegs normal und verständlich sein.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. Februar 2011)

Was deutschen Metalcore angeht kann man jedem nur "Heaven Shall Burn" ans Herz legen.


----------



## CSOger (27. Februar 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> @mixxed: /Sign...
> 
> Jetz mal ohne Scherz, das ist in meinen Augen keine Musik, das ist hirnloses Gekloppe und Geschruppe. Dazu mal Wikipedia:
> Nur Sorry, ich kann hier beim besten Willen oft keinerlei Mehrstimmigkeit und Harmonie erkennen
> ...


Jetzt mal ohne Scherz...selten so gelacht...
Entweder du fühlst es,oder du fühlst es nicht.

Und nen Wikipedia-Link setzen...ich geh kaputt.
YouTube - Killswitch Engage - My Last Serenade Music Video
Grüße CSO


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Februar 2011)

Is schon klar, dass man nur Müll findet, wenn man nur an der Oberfläche kratzt. Naja, ich will keinen belehren, aber das ist arm, mixxed_up.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Februar 2011)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Is schon klar, dass man nur Müll findet, wenn man nur an der Oberfläche kratzt. Naja, ich will keinen belehren, aber das ist arm, mixxed_up.


 
Arm dass ich kein gekreische mag? Jetzt hör aber auf. 

Und wir alles andere als "Mainstream" bezeichnet hat mein Mitleid. 

Einigen wir uns einfach darauf dass wir uns uneinig sind.


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (27. Februar 2011)

Ich spiel selber in ner hardcore/alternative,also alterncore band...

hier mal der link...
Para.dogs | Kostenlose Musik, Tourdaten, Fotos, Videos


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Februar 2011)

(AUT)Jazzman schrieb:


> Ich spiel selber in ner hardcore/alternative,also alterncore band...
> 
> hier mal der link...
> Para.dogs | Kostenlose Musik, Tourdaten, Fotos, Videos


 
Nice!  Ich finde es hört sich gut an.  Also ich höre es nicht ständig aber in YT habe ich einen berühmten Supporter abboniert der sowas Uploadet. Das meiste finde ich sehr gut. Rock will never Die!


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (27. Februar 2011)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## .Mac (27. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Arm dass ich kein gekreische mag? Jetzt hör aber auf.
> 
> Und wir alles andere als "Mainstream" bezeichnet hat mein Mitleid.
> 
> Einigen wir uns einfach darauf dass wir uns uneinig sind.


 
Naja, ich würde sagen dass es Unterschiedliche Gründe gibt Musik zu hören, manche, wie du, wollen halt chillen, entspannen o.a., und manche wollen mal Stress abbauen und richtig die Sau raus lassen. 
Und ich denke das schlimmste an deinem Post ist mal der Emo-Vergleich, der trifft in dem Genre schon mal gar nicht zu. 

@Jazzman Hat ein bisschen was von Nirvana / generell dem 90er Hardcore, ziemlich nett!

Bzw. mal ne Band *indenraumwerf* 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=smOrPOZqjF4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Arm dass ich kein gekreische mag? Jetzt hör aber auf.
> 
> Und wir alles andere als "Mainstream" bezeichnet hat mein Mitleid.
> 
> Einigen wir uns einfach darauf dass wir uns uneinig sind.


 
Ich finds nur arm, dass du, ohne dich richtig mit dem ganzen zu beschäftigen, voreillige Schlüsse ziehst. So kommt es mir zumindest vor.

Aber von mir aus. Bleib bei deiner Meinung, will dich ja nicht belehren. 

Dein 2 Punkt passt aber nicht ganz, wie ich finde. Diese Haltung, die du dadurch zu kritisieren versuchst, kommt höchstens von Crimson 2.0, der alte Besserwisser. Der hat auch mein Mitleid.


----------



## Infin1ty (27. Februar 2011)

@mixxed_up: Such dir bitte mal Hobbys. Musik anderer Leute niederzumachen (und dann auch noch mit
Vorurteilen) ist ziemlich arm. Bloß weil du es nicht kennst ? Und mit Emo hat das nichts zu tun. Die Musikrichtung
Emocore bedeutet einfach nur dass die Texte *emo*tional sind  

Also Metal(-core) habe ich früher viel gehört, heute höre ich generell nicht mehr
so viel Metal (siehe Profilbild ) aber ab und zu wenn ich in mal wieder Lust habe schon.

Eigentlich höre ich so gut wie jedes Genre je nach Stimmung gerne, mal eben zum Chillen (Reggea, Hip Hop etc.), mal
ordentlich Bass und geile Melodien (elektronisches, geile Melodien gibts übrigens auch bei Metal,
nur mal so) und manchmal eben auch was agressiveres 

Gefallen tut mir z.B. immer noch As I Lay Dying  Bin im Sommer wahrscheinlich aufm Konzert


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Februar 2011)

Bitte vergiss, dass es sowas wie Emocore gibt. Da wird mir schlecht


----------



## Lan_Party (27. Februar 2011)

Es gibt noch genug Leute die auf sowas stehen sonst würde es ja kein Wacken mehr geben. Aber ich finde gute Musik wie Rock stirbt langsam aus. Ich kenne kaum jemanden der noch guten alten Rock hört z.B. wie System of a down oder metallica. Meine Freunde hören eher Techno und Hip-hop ich zwar auch teils aber sie verabscheuen rock. Der rock heutzutage, ich schäme mich dafür ihn sogar rock zu nennen, ist grausam. Hannah Montana soll auch rock Songs haben. Also das ist unter alles Sau.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (27. Februar 2011)

Es gibt noch guten Rock. der is halt vor lauter "Müll" nicht mehr so leicht zu finden, da man förmlich dadurch erstickt. Das ist das Problem!


----------



## Lan_Party (28. Februar 2011)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Es gibt noch guten Rock. der is halt vor lauter "Müll" nicht mehr so leicht zu finden, da man förmlich dadurch erstickt. Das ist das Problem!


 
Dann sagen wir es ist schwer diesen zu finden da MTV ja jetzt kostenpflichtig ist und VIVA nur Charts zeigt. Dafür habe ich GoTV und iMusic1. Sattelitenschüssel sei dank.


----------



## michael7738 (28. Februar 2011)

> Aber ich finde gute Musik wie Rock stirbt langsam aus. Ich kenne kaum jemanden der noch guten alten Rock hört z.B. wie System of a down oder metallica.



Das denke ich nicht. In meinem Freundeskreis hören viele Rock, und nicht nur das Zeug von heute. 
Wenn ich Abends in die Disco geh läuft auch gern mal SoaD und Konsorten. Also ich denk das sich der Rock an sich noch sehr lange halten wird.
Es sind mehr die 'Untergenres' wie Glamrock (Slade, The Sweet, T-Rex), den Überwiegend die ältere Generation hört und von dem ich denke das er mit der Zeit weniger gehört werden wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Februar 2011)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Ich finds nur arm, dass du, ohne dich richtig mit dem ganzen zu beschäftigen, voreillige Schlüsse ziehst. So kommt es mir zumindest vor.
> 
> Aber von mir aus. Bleib bei deiner Meinung, will dich ja nicht belehren.
> 
> Dein 2 Punkt passt aber nicht ganz, wie ich finde. Diese Haltung, die du dadurch zu kritisieren versuchst, kommt höchstens von Crimson 2.0, der alte Besserwisser. Der hat auch mein Mitleid.


 
Ich frage mich bloß, was es daran zu beschäftigen gibt, wenn ich finde, dass es sich anhört, als kratze jemand mit den Fingernägeln über eine Tafel. Diese "Musik" macht mich aggressiv und die Ohren schmerzen mir. Auch wenn die Texte etwas anderes sagen, so hört es sich doch im Gesamtbild ziemlich schaurig an.

Vorurteile, Na gut. Aber was soll sich am Klangbild ändern, wenn ich mich damit beschäftige?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2011)

Also mein Fall ist die Musik nicht, obwohl Rock und Hard Rock gerne mal an die Ohren kommen. Einige der vorgestellten Stücke klingen ja eher nach Stage - Diving in einen Konservendosenhaufen. Naja jeder wie er mag, ich könnte dabei nicht entspannen eher durchdrehen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. Februar 2011)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich frage mich bloß, was es daran zu beschäftigen gibt, wenn ich finde, dass es sich anhört, als kratze jemand mit den Fingernägeln über eine Tafel. Diese "Musik" macht mich aggressiv und die Ohren schmerzen mir. Auch wenn die Texte etwas anderes sagen, so hört es sich doch im Gesamtbild ziemlich schaurig an.
> 
> Vorurteile, Na gut. Aber was soll sich am Klangbild ändern, wenn ich mich damit beschäftige?


 
Schön, dass du nochmals alles aufzählst, mittlerweile hab ichs aber kapiert, danke!


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Februar 2011)

DarkMessjah29 schrieb:


> Schön, dass du nochmals alles aufzählst, mittlerweile hab ichs aber kapiert, danke!


 
Man kann keine Diskussion führen, ohne immer alles aufzuzählen, sonst kann es zu Missverständnissen kommen. Bitte erkläre mir unter den obigen Gesichtspunkten, was es ändern würde, mich damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. Februar 2011)

Es würde nichts ändern, glaub mir. Diese Angelegenheit ist ein festgefahrenes Pferd , das mir persönlich nicht am Herzen liegt.


----------



## Infin1ty (28. Februar 2011)

Ich wiederhols nochmal: Such dir Hobbies, mixxed mein Freund 
Wenn du die Musik nicht magst, ist völlig ok, aber dagegen wettern
ist "etwas" arm 

Wenn man so wie du argumentierst, könnte man genau so sagen Hip Hop ist rhytmisches
Stottern und alles elektronische ist sowieso Müll weil nur elektronisch erstellt. (Was nicht stimmt).

Das gilt für dich wie für Crimson: Werdet erwachsen.


----------



## KaitoKid (28. Februar 2011)

Ich finde auch das hat mit "Musik" nicht mehr viel gemein und für mich ist es eher Lärm.
Ein Mitschüler von mir, mit dem ich auch befreundet bin, hört seit kurzem so Metal-Zeug, auch irgendwas deutsches, Eisregen oder so, ich hab da mal mitgehört und spontan einen Ohrenkrampf gekriegt...
Aber ich bin ja auch eher aus der HipHop- und Reggae-Fraktion, und wenn es mal richtig abgehen soll, empfehle ich die Stance Punks->coole japanische Punk-Band.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Februar 2011)

Für mich war damals schon Motörhead echt Strange. Solange der Gesang verständlich rüber kommt und keinem Todesschrei ins Ohr gleicht, sowie man der Musik auch noch Melodie entnehmen kann bin ich ja noch tolerant. Die ersten verlinkten Titel waren ja für mein Empfinden keine Musik mehr, das glich eher dem Kontakt der Titanic mit einem Eisberg.


----------



## defPlaya (28. Februar 2011)

Ach ja mein Beitrag gehörte hier nicht hin. Sorry. Wenn jemand will soll er ihn löschen!

VG

def


----------



## Infin1ty (1. März 2011)

> keinem Todesschrei ins Ohr gleicht, sowie man der Musik auch noch Melodie entnehmen kann bin ich ja noch tolerant. Die ersten verlinkten Titel waren ja für mein Empfinden keine Musik mehr, das glich eher dem Kontakt der Titanic mit einem Eisberg.


Wenn du AILD - Through Struggle länger als 10 sekunden gehört hättest würdest du merken dass das von dir gepostete Müll ist. Und Motärhead ist ne Sache für sich.



> Ein Mitschüler von mir, mit dem ich auch befreundet bin, hört seit  kurzem so Metal-Zeug, auch irgendwas deutsches, Eisregen oder so, ich  hab da mal mitgehört und spontan einen Ohrenkrampf gekriegt...



Eisregen ist Dark Metal und hat nichts mit Metalcore zu tun. (ich mags auch nicht) Und nen Ohrenkrampf hast du anscheinend nicht bekommen, sonst lägest du im Krankenhaus


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2011)

> Wenn du AILD - Through Struggle länger als 10 sekunden gehört hättest würdest du merken dass das von dir gepostete Müll ist. Und Motärhead ist ne Sache für sich


Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten die 10 Sek. reinhören, aber trotzdem bleibt meine Meinung bestehen. Ob das was ich poste in deinen Augen Müll ist, nur weil ich deinen Geschmack nicht teile, liegt wohl eher im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## RapToX (1. März 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Solange der Gesang verständlich rüber kommt [...], sowie man der Musik auch noch Melodie entnehmen kann bin ich ja noch tolerant.


mal ehrlich, verstehst du jedes wort, was diese ganzen weichspüler im radio vor sich hin trällern? also ich nicht. selbst da muß man erstmal genauer hinhören, bis man den text versteht. das ist bei metal/hardcore und co. nunmal nicht anders. zur not hilft auch ein kurzer blick ins cd-booklet.
und zum thema melodie: nur weil du sie nicht hörst, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie nicht da ist


----------



## KaitoKid (1. März 2011)

> mal ehrlich, verstehst du jedes wort, was diese ganzen weichspüler im radio vor sich hin trällern?


Ja, ich hör nämlich Radio das mir gefällt, JamFM - finest BlackMusic


----------



## troppa (1. März 2011)

RapToX schrieb:


> mal ehrlich, verstehst du jedes wort, was diese ganzen weichspüler im radio vor sich hin trällern? also ich nicht. selbst da muß man erstmal genauer hinhören, bis man den text versteht. das ist bei metal/hardcore und co. nunmal nicht anders. zur not hilft auch ein kurzer blick ins cd-booklet.
> und zum thema melodie: nur weil du sie nicht hörst, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie nicht da ist



Hm, bei Herbert Grönemeyer versteh ich nur Bahnhof oder Schiffsverkehr oder so was, ist aber imho keine schlechte Musik.

Naja, zum Thema:

Metalcore find ich gut: BFMV höre ich gerne - ja, ich weiß die sind "weicher" (wenns son Wort überhaupt gibt) geworden, fand aber auch The Poison am Besten.  
In letzter Zeit bin ich sehr angetan von Killswitch Engage. \m/

Dead/Deathcore find ich allerdings für mich zu "heftig", muss aber fairer Weise zugeben, dass ich mich bisher mit diese Gerne noch nicht sonderlich beschäftigt habe, ehr wie hier es schon beschrieben an der Oberfläche gekratzt. Oder ich werd langsam alt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. März 2011)

Ich höre eigendlich kein Radio, da ist mir mir zuviel Gelaber und die Top 20 will ich auch nicht 300x am Tag hören. Es ist nunmal so das mich diese Musikrichtung nicht vom Hocker haut. Auch ist es hier ja nicht verboten seine eigene Meinung dazu zu äussern


----------



## pibels94 (2. März 2011)

denke auch, das sollte hier nicht im streit ausarten 

wie schon so oft zitiert: jedem das seine


----------



## Rinkadink (10. März 2011)

YouTube - Misheard Lyrics "Suffokate"

also wer immernoch behauptet, dass die texte bei dieser musik tiefgründig sind und seelischen schmerz ausdrücken sollen.......


----------

